
Why C++ is a viable alternative to C in embedded systems design - Anon84
http://www.embedded.com/design/opensource/212100638?cid=RSSfeed_embedded_news
======
tristmegistus
I developed C++ software for a launch vehicle. It flew fine. The toughest
thing was convincing the old timers to change. They were much more comfortable
with assembly a lot more time in their schedules.

